# Tuna??



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

someone just gave me this tin of tuna, its 1.3kg after draining and was going to make aload of pasta bake and freeze some but anyone else got any nice recipies for me to try?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> someone just gave me this tin of tuna, its 1.3kg after draining and was going to make aload of pasta bake and freeze some but anyone else got any nice recipies for me to try?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52697


Lmfao thats a big ass tin of tuna sure there isnt a sperm whale in there? I would do a pasta bake and put the rest in sandwiches make a shed load and keep them in the fridge, a full tuna sandwich can be like 40g p their awesome i eat tons lol.


----------

